# Video Ads Still Playing Without Notice



## MzRhonda (Aug 17, 2017)

They stopped for a while but in the last few days they have started again. They just come on in the background.....so far it has not prevented me from scrolling but they just come on......very annoying.

From the time I have been in the suggestions forum it has come on 3 times. Ugh!


----------



## soulfusion (Aug 18, 2017)

Same thing happening to me PLUS it causes my screen to scroll suddenly when the video begins or ends.  Driving me NUTS. I can't really read a thread because of all the jumping around. That dog ad made it take twice as long for me to type this post than it normally would!


----------



## Mai Tai (Aug 18, 2017)

@beverly @dimopoulos 

It's still happening for me as well.


----------



## MzRhonda (Aug 19, 2017)

Well now an ad started playing in the background and I could not find it to shut it off.


----------



## beverly (Aug 19, 2017)

I sincerely apologize. I just found out yesterday that the problem is back. If you can please be patient with me on this issue and turn your speakers down until Monday night, I anticipate it will be resolved by then. We have a ticket in with the developer. The last time we took them down and the resolved it the next day. I believe the issue occurred before with the top banner, and now its the side banner.  The developer usually responds  within 24 hours Monday - Friday. Thank you for alerting me to this and for your patience.


----------



## beverly (Aug 23, 2017)

Are the video ads with sound still a problem for any of you? some people do not see the video ads. the ads are rotating, so different viewer see different ads. we were told by the developer that they blocked the code for the video ads with sound.


----------



## soulfusion (Sep 19, 2017)

The problem is back.  It seems as if it stopped for a while, but I noticed the same problem with the ad playing and difficulty scrolling this morning.


----------



## lilikoi (Sep 29, 2017)

soulfusion said:


> Same thing happening to me PLUS it causes my screen to scroll suddenly when the video begins or ends.  Driving me NUTS. I can't really read a thread because of all the jumping around. That dog ad made it take twice as long for me to type this post than it normally would!



@beverly, since you asked, I came in here because I'm being affected by this issue right now. It's driving me NUTS! I can't read the thread; it keeps reloading every time the video refreshes.


----------



## SlimPickinz (Oct 2, 2017)

@beverly I have been having this issue consistently for weeks. The sound doesn't bother me but that video ad prevents me from being able to scroll to the bottom of my screen. This is very annoying.


----------

